Ask HN: Anyone else feeling HN posts quality dropping down? - prashant10
======
CM30
Personally I haven't noticed a huge drop in quantity, if any at all. The tech
related posts are still as good as they were before, and the politics posts
are still as much of a disaster as they were before.

And the latter's kind of just a politics thing in general; everywhere you can
even think of discussing it will either become an echo chamber or a shouting
match.

------
10kresistor
I feel the community "quality" has always been pretty low and hive mindy.

~~~
smt88
How can it be true that the community is a hive mind, but also that every
discussion is a (sometimes 5-layer-deep) argument? If it were a hive mind,
wouldn't there be little argument at all?

~~~
10kresistor
There is no argument when the opinions being expressed are not of the hive
mind it gets downvoted and flagged. You never see dissenting opinions because
they're removed from the site.

------
1123581321
I thought there might have been a quality dip when quarantines picked up steam
in the US. Isolation or boredom might weaken some users’ internal filter that
normally protects the site from mediocre comments.

------
exlurker
The tech posts are mostly good - politics are too US-centric, no surprise.
Quality of comments going down, for sure. There's an abundance of
"libertarian" views. Make of that what you will, but when you see it enough,
you know the conversation here is dominated by a lot of young techies spending
most of their days in a bubble.

------
smt88
No

------
markwison001
Also dropping from search appearance, maybe that's why they changed the beta.

